# fishin pics



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

as promised heres a few pics, the weather was super hot and the real big ones werent biting very well. dad managed a 14pounder and my biggest was a an honest 8. the kids caught lots of hammerhandles. we were probably catching 100 a day. dad also caught a nice walleye which im holding in the pic.
















































and this is the pic of the cloud that brought in the windstorm that took the pontoon boat sideways and blew my hat off never to be seen again








and the our new puppy enjoying the boat ride


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great pics, looks like a great time and some nice fish!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice fish, thanks for the pics...........


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like a blast ! Thanks for sharing the pics. Some real nice fish and eating there.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great Pic's, thanks for sharing, reminds me of the Cold Lake days, how were the blackflys, etc, while camping?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a good time other than the windstorm, thanks for sharing.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

at least all you lost was your hat there has been some pretty good storms in sask so far this summer.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

The blackflys and horseflys were awful. That's a nice bass.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh and happy birthday. One day I'd like to try noodling catfish.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Well I went catfishing today for my birthday as I do every year, hooked a big one but he got off. I did catch this guy.....not what I was after but a very nice fish 6lb.5oz 23 1/4 " largemouth bass.


Nice fish, what was the girth on that fish?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Dont know, but it was a chunky fish, I wanted to recheck the weight but after checking the length 3x, bro was more concerned about getting it back in the water.


Just curious as I've caught probably 500 Bass in my lifetime and have never had one over 23 inches, a lot of 14 + pounders!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice fish SG !!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice fish, guys.

Happy Birthday, Geoff.

I can't imagine a bass weighing 14 lbs that was less than 23" long. He must have been feeding on boat anchors.

I had a bass mounted that I caught when I was 16. It was 18" long and weighed exactly 4 lbs. We must have long skinny bass in Ohio. Nothing like most of the ladies in Ohio, which are short and plump.

A bass weighing 22 lb 4 oz was caught in Japan in 2009. This tied the world record caught in 1932 by George Perry at Montgomery Lake in Georgia. The fish caught in Japan measured 29 inches in length.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

With the weather being so crazy here this year our fish are really skinny. I've caught several 20 inchers and they only weighed roughly 3 1/2 lbs. and those were weighed on certified scales. I know Ohio's water hasn't been any better. That fish of Geoff's in any other season would easily go 8 lbs. or more. A trophy either way and glad you released it to breed again. Nice job and sounded like a fun birthday !!


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Tom can chime in here also, but the hotter the water the deeper the bass go... so not unusual. A bass will try to eat anything that don't eat them first. Ive seen pictures of a 6 pound bass trying to eat a 2 pounder. It didn't work out too good for him though...he couldn't get it all the way down and died as a result. I have also caught small ones where the lure was bigger than the fish.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Deereguy and I went fishing the other day and were catching them in 20-30 feet of water. I caught one last tourney that had a 5 inch bluegill in it's gullet. Entirely possible. They'll try to eat anything, even ducklings and other small birds. Our waters have been averaging 82-86 degree water. Even though they're warm water tolerant they stress easy in higher temps and will go deep.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well it seemed like an awefull long bass, I know when I've fished lakes where the fish are long and skinny is normally a sign of too many fish and not enough food for them, we would catch as many as possible and throw them on the shore for other animals to eat, but it sounds like there should be enough food in the lake or what else do they normally feed on? To me a 2 ft. Bass is unusual, at least around here.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Like that chart I posted saids....24"....liar.lol There are tons of bluegills and crappie and the north shore is lined with their nest in the spring/early summer first the crappie then the gills nest later,so there's plenty for the larger fish to dine on. The bass I caught had alot of body mass and a nice potbelly. The cats in this lake get huge, I've caught quite a few channels in the 27-34" range and one that was 38". You can sit there all day and catch 16-20 cats, 13-16" bass, 9-12" crappies and hand size bluegill.......great.....now I want to go fishing!lol


Catching a few of each of those would be a great variety at the dinner table.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Fantastic photo's buddy, looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice fish ! You should take her to the gunshop !


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Congrats, those things are huge! I've been a fishin fool the past 6 weeks here on the Idaho Utah border. Nothing but trout in all the rivers we've been fishing. Just learned to fillet my catches now, which makes them taste 100 times better than how we were cooking them before!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm putting my money on her getting a gun before you! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

SG, is there a possibility she's wanting to be your "fishing" buddy ? Kinda maybe sounds that way....Just sayin'


----------

